# Moldy Hay - compost or burn?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I found 2 bales of Moldy hay. It looks like they were packed still wet and have mold throughout and are hard to pull apart. I'm sure if we have 2 we will have more. This was the shipment that came in when I wasn' there the full time. 

What is the best way to get rid of this? As far as I can tell I have 2 options - toss it on the compost pile or burn it. However, I'm concerned that the mold may somehow contaminante the compost pile. Anyone know if it would, or would it be fine?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

do you know any beef farmers? I know we would mix in bad hay when we would feed the cattle... but it depends on how bad it is.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if you have a bare patch in your yard that the horses arent grazing or if your pasture is closed off and they are not using it for the winter, I would spread it. It grows better then grass seed... smells really bad (on your hands) but it does really grow well....


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

It actually grows from the moldy hay? I've got my back 3 pastures all closed off one one in bad need of seeding come spring, but if that would work...Is it from the seedheads in the hay or something?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think? We had a batch of mouldy hay last winter and we spread it in the front yard to keep erotion down and next thing we knew, we had BEAUTIFUL grass! I have 10 bales now we are about to spread......


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Definately compost.. Burning the stuff puts off sooo much smoke and leaves a funky stench in surrounding buildings! LOL


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I think? We had a batch of mouldy hay last winter and we spread it in the front yard to keep erotion down and next thing we knew, we had BEAUTIFUL grass! I have 10 bales now we are about to spread......


Hmmm...Erosion control - even for that it might work - our whole pasture is on a hill and the part that needs grass is looking really bad after all of this rain and run-off. So even if grass didn't grow up, we might be able to save some of the soil until spring. Thanks!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

just be sure to put it where the horses can not get to it. I know a guy who had some round bales that were bad, he pushed them to where the horses , he didn't think would get to them.

he had 4 horses get botulism and the vet couldn't figure out what was going on, he didn't have the money to take them all to Ohio State. So they sent out students and a vet like on a field trip for one day and after returning to ohio state cameup with the diagnosis, they charged him but it was not to expensive (4 or 5 hundred bucks if I remember right) plus the charges from the vet who was first called and handled the treatment from Ohio State.

But he did find out One Good Thing, that there is a vaccination for botulism and it is usually like a 2 way with a tetnus vaccination. The Cost from the VET $16.00 per vaccination.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> <snip> that there is a vaccination for botulism and it is usually like a 2 way with a tetnus vaccination. The Cost from the VET $16.00 per vaccination.


Ya, botulism is a scarey thing. He's lucky he saved the horses. I thought that it was fatal or nearly so. Anyway, the vaccination that should be given to horses BEFORE feeding haylige (spelling?) is given over a period of some months several times. Not just twice. At least, not up here anyway.

To the OP: compost it or spread it as said. I doubt you could even burn it. Probably 'way too moist. I don't think the grass actually is seeded from the hay, but the nutrient value in it will certainly help the exisiting grass or seed.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I burned it once.. or tried to... what caught smelled and smoked and was nasty... what didn't catch just stayed there all soggy and smelly. I like spreading it.


----------

